# +++ Türchen 10 +++



## Forelle74 (10. Dezember 2022)

Hallo 
Ich Pack da Brotzeit und Sachen rein die halt nicht nass werden sollen.


----------



## Spaßfischer (10. Dezember 2022)

Angelsachen zum Watangeln


----------



## hanzz (10. Dezember 2022)

Vielleicht passen sogar die Hunde rein. 
Die kleine auf jeden Fall


----------



## lolfisch (10. Dezember 2022)

Die ganzen Boxen mit den Spinnködern, Zangen, Messer, Zubehör und dann kann es losgehen


----------



## Odolvinga (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich glaube ich werde den Rucksack sowohl für Angelequipment als auch für zum Einkaufen im Alltag benutzen wenn ich mit dem Rad oder Skateboard unterwegs bin.


----------



## Tikey0815 (10. Dezember 2022)

Für den Alltag und beim Angeln für alles was nicht nass werden soll !


----------



## Tenchion (10. Dezember 2022)

Köder Boxen, Angelpapiere und Brotzeit


----------



## rhinefisher (10. Dezember 2022)

Genau die richtige Größe fürs Lockfutter.. .


----------



## rustaweli (10. Dezember 2022)

Wäre an nassen Tagen meine Option für's Rad.


----------



## Jason (10. Dezember 2022)

Steaks, Würstchen und Getränke.


----------



## laraque (10. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem ich dieses Jahr samt Hecht und Handy ins Wasser gefallen bin, wäre das Ding gut um Handy und Verpflegung sicher zu verwahren


----------



## Minimax (10. Dezember 2022)

Alle Angelsachen, die nicht in die Weste passen.


----------



## Aalbändiger (10. Dezember 2022)

Alles was beim angeln nicht nass werden soll wie z.B. Essen, Trinken ,Smartphone,......


----------



## Professor Tinca (10. Dezember 2022)

Wasserdicht, Volumen passt - sicher super als Weinschlauch für unterwegs.


----------



## Stippi68 (10. Dezember 2022)

Alles was nicht nass werden soll.


----------



## Tricast (10. Dezember 2022)

Ersatzkleidung, Angelpapiere usw.


----------



## By-Tor (10. Dezember 2022)

Zum Wandern und Angeln. Ich würde da Essen und Trinken sowie trockene Kleidung reinpacken.


----------



## Mooskugel (10. Dezember 2022)

So Sachen halt, die man zum angeln braucht.


----------



## chum (10. Dezember 2022)

Köderboxen und Bier


----------



## Carpe_Diem (10. Dezember 2022)

Camping Zubehör


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Alles Zubehör für eine lange Angelsitzung.


----------



## BaFO (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich als Rucksackmessie werd da wohl alles mögliche reinpacken! 
Sieht aber schon mal top aus!

LG Max


----------



## Bronni (10. Dezember 2022)

Ideal für Verpflegung und Getränke


----------



## sprogoe (10. Dezember 2022)

Proviant und Angelzubehör, sprich Kleinteile.


----------



## RiccoHD (10. Dezember 2022)

Würde ich für alles nutzen das nicht nass werden soll, wenn ich mit dem Belly raus fahre. Der Rucksack würde ideal hinter den Sitz passen


----------



## Luis2811 (10. Dezember 2022)

Samtliche Spinnangelköder die ich meine gebrauchen zu können und natürlich auch Lösezangen, Papiere, Maßband,.... und vieles mehr.


----------



## masu1963 (10. Dezember 2022)

Der Rucksack ist optimal, um warme Anziehsachen an der Ostsee einzupacken.


----------



## el.Lucio (10. Dezember 2022)

Klamotten und Sachen die nicht nass werden sollen. Wie z. B. Papiere.


----------



## Waidbruder (10. Dezember 2022)

Eine anständige Brotzeit!


----------



## jupp4711 (10. Dezember 2022)

Nehm ich mit auf's Boot damit alles trocken bleibt


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (10. Dezember 2022)

Verpflegung, warme Klamotten, was zu Lesen, elektronische Ausrüstungsteile, Handy.... und andere Dinge.


----------



## TapferesScheiderlein (10. Dezember 2022)

perfekte Boots/Bellytasche für wechselklamotten


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (10. Dezember 2022)

Alle Klamotten die mit aufs Boot gehn...


----------



## ollidi (10. Dezember 2022)

Zubehör zum Spinnfischen, Verpflegung, Wechselklamotten und die Kamera.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Dezember 2022)

Alles was reinpasst und zum angeln mit muss…


----------



## lukaschek1 (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich packe Butterbrote, Getränke und Knabbergebäck rein!


----------



## Seele (10. Dezember 2022)

Decke, Bier, Wammerl und ne Angel


----------



## Timbo78 (10. Dezember 2022)

Ideal für Angelpapiere und Verpflegung an regnerischen Tagen


----------



## Thunder (10. Dezember 2022)

ideal für Wechselkleidung


----------



## alter Neusser (10. Dezember 2022)

Zigaretten Schnaps und gute Laune


----------



## Angler9999 (10. Dezember 2022)

Yes, alles was auf dem Boden gelegt werden muss kommt da rein und bleibt endlich trocken.
perfekt.


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (10. Dezember 2022)

Alle Köder und tackle und der Fischereischein.


----------



## Oanga83 (10. Dezember 2022)

Alles was  man zum Angeln braucht, inkl Hopfentee


----------



## Riesenangler (10. Dezember 2022)

Meine Getränke im Sommer. So 2 Liter sibd ja nichts  Dazu wenn nötig meine Regenklamotten.


----------



## Slappy (10. Dezember 2022)

Nachdem ich bei meinem ersten Bootstrip letztens noch bevor es los ging bereits unfreiwillig baden war, würde ich da definitiv Wechselklamotten und das essen rein packen


----------



## luk1x (10. Dezember 2022)

Meine Jause, Köder und kühle Erfrischungen


----------



## Aalzheimer (10. Dezember 2022)

Man(n) kann nie genug Platz für Bier haben  
Und ein trockenes, warmes Bier, ist immer noch besser als gar keins.


----------



## Gert-Show (10. Dezember 2022)

Köderboxen und Verpflegung.


----------



## Blueser (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich mach hier lieber nicht mit, die anderen sollen ja auch mal gewinnen...


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Man(n) kann nie genug Platz für Bier haben
> Und ein trockenes, warmes Bier, ist immer noch besser als gar keins.


Bei 45 Liter Volumen lässt es sich schon paar Stündchen am Wasser aushalten …


----------



## silverfish (10. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Man(n) kann nie genug Platz für Bier haben
> Und ein trockenes, warmes Bier, ist immer noch besser als gar keins.


Genau. Und wenn das Bier zu trocken nicht runtergeht, n Desinfizierer dabei.


----------



## eiszeit (10. Dezember 2022)

Brotzeit und Getränke


----------



## Drillsucht69 (10. Dezember 2022)

eiszeit schrieb:


> Brotzeit und Getränke


Du trinkst aber auch viel am Wasser …


----------



## BastE (10. Dezember 2022)

Also wenn er wasserdicht ist kann man neben dem Angelzubehör auch guten Gewissens  ein oder zwei Bierchen transportieren!


----------



## yukonjack (10. Dezember 2022)

45 Ltr, da passt schon ne Menge rein. Ich würde den Rucksack wohl mit auf`s Kanu nehmen. Verpflegung, Papiere, Wechselkleidung.


----------



## NR.9 (10. Dezember 2022)

Sieht nicht unbedingt nach Angelequipment aus daher würde ich den Rucksack wohl an meine Frau oder Sohn abtretten. Die finden schon etwas was da rein passt.


----------



## blacksnoek (10. Dezember 2022)

Da gehört alles rein, was man als Spinnfischer braucht..! Maßband, Stativ, Werkzeug, Terminal Tackle, Baits und natürlich Snacks


----------



## Mescalero (10. Dezember 2022)

Da passt locker das gesamte Angelzeug rein und es bleibt sogar Platz für Verpflegung und Ersatzkleidung. Meine Angeltasche wurde schon mehrmals geflutet und der komplette Inhalt auch, da käme eine wasserfeste Tüte gerade recht.


----------



## Ron73 (10. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich mach hier lieber nicht mit, die anderen sollen ja auch mal gewinnen...


Dem schließe ich mich an


----------



## Jan_Cux (10. Dezember 2022)

Bier wäre da drinn gut aufgehoben


----------



## ulist (10. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 10
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426064
> 
> ...


Essen und Trinken wenn's wieder raus geht


----------



## heiko.z. (10. Dezember 2022)

Meine Köderboxen


----------



## Modo (10. Dezember 2022)

Alles was Frauen so dabeihaben müssen.


----------



## Localhorst (10. Dezember 2022)

Buhnenangel Ausrüstung


----------



## Nuesse (10. Dezember 2022)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ich mach hier lieber nicht mit, die anderen sollen ja auch mal gewinnen...





Ron73 schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an


Wenn ihr hier kommentiert nehmt ihr doch automatisch am Gewinnspiel teil oder nicht ?


----------



## punkarpfen (10. Dezember 2022)

Wechselkleidung


----------



## Ron73 (10. Dezember 2022)

Nuesse schrieb:


> Wenn ihr hier kommentiert nehmt ihr doch automatisch am Gewinnspiel teil oder nicht ?


Keine Ahnung. Falls ich gewinne bekommst du den Rucksack


----------



## FischFreund84 (10. Dezember 2022)

Der ist sicher vielseitig einsetzbar, würde bei mir aber vorzugsweise mit Proviant befüllt.


----------



## Skott (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde eine Vesper, Pflaster, Desiinfektion und Zubehör zu Spinnen einpacken...


----------



## pikehunter (10. Dezember 2022)

Alles was auf einer Bootstour trocken bleiben soll (Angelpapiere, Köder, Kamera, Socken, Verpflegung.....)


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Dezember 2022)

Das is nich schwer, da kommt mein Plattfischgerödel rein, im Spätherbst und Winter ist wasserdicht nie verkehrt... 

R. S.


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (10. Dezember 2022)

Ersatzklamotten beim Watangeln. Hat ausserdem ne gute Signalfarbe, wenn man mal wieder mitm Boot unterwegs ist.


----------



## Double2004 (10. Dezember 2022)

Gerödel zum Spinnangeln: Papiere, Zange, Messer, Maßband, Köder etc.


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2022)

Beim Angeln für alles was nicht nass werden soll !


----------



## Taurinus (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich packe meinen Rucksack und nehme mit:

Reis mit Huhn


----------



## Frieder (10. Dezember 2022)

Auf jeden Fall etwas, was nicht nass werden darf.
Klamotten, Angelpapiere und div. Kleinkram sind in dem Rucksack gut aufgehoben und schnell griffbereit.


----------



## Made90 (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde mein Tackle fürs Spinnangeln reinpacken


----------



## schwerhoeriger (10. Dezember 2022)

Bier und Jägermeister


----------



## Kräuterquark (10. Dezember 2022)

Zubehör fürs ROV :>


----------



## kuttenkarl (10. Dezember 2022)

Papiere, Ersatzklamotten und alles was nicht nass werden soll.


----------



## MichaG (10. Dezember 2022)

Verpflegung für meine Tochter und mich bei unseren Spin Angel Touren.


----------



## 49er (10. Dezember 2022)

So olle Sachen wie Angelzeugs und so...


----------



## Dominik79 (10. Dezember 2022)

Alles das besser nicht Nass werden solten.


----------



## blumax (10. Dezember 2022)

viele köder für hecht barsch und zander


----------



## Kehrinho (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde mein Kunstköder Tackle damit am Wasser transportieren


----------



## davidhecht (10. Dezember 2022)

Spinnköder und Kleinteile


----------



## Phoenix84 (10. Dezember 2022)

Angelsachen und sonst so alles was nicht nass werden soll.


----------



## vermesser (10. Dezember 2022)

Meinen ganzen Kram beim Paddeln...


----------



## Vielmaterialwenigfisch (10. Dezember 2022)

Wechseljacke und Hose


----------



## aristagon (10. Dezember 2022)

Bier, boxen und die Köder


----------



## nordfisching (10. Dezember 2022)

Alles was beim Boot fahren trocken bleiben soll.


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (10. Dezember 2022)

Die Tasche könnte sich gut zum Spinnangeln eignen. Also Köder, Zubehör, Werkzeug und ein bisschen Verpflegung


----------



## plinse (10. Dezember 2022)

So eine Tasche wäre praktisch für Klamotten beim Paddeln... oder an der Küste, wenn ich bis in die Dunkelheit rein angel und der Tau kommt.
VG, Eike


----------



## nostradamus (10. Dezember 2022)

Ersatzkleidung, Angelpapiere usw.


----------



## Radger89 (10. Dezember 2022)

Erst einmal Getränke ^^


----------



## wolverine 7878 (10. Dezember 2022)

Verpflegung und Tackle, damit immer alles am Mann ist und nicht verloren geht. Handy und Kamera natürlich auch, ist ja groß genug. tight lines


----------



## burlikomm (10. Dezember 2022)

kleinzeug beim neckafischen u. die dicken fänge


----------



## zokker (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde da meine Wathose rein stecken.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (10. Dezember 2022)

In den Rucksack kommt eine kleine reiseausrüstung fürs stand-up paddeln. Trinken, essen, Handtuch usw..


----------



## Jule77 (10. Dezember 2022)

Kekse


----------



## Ingenieux (10. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde in den Rucksack meine Ausrüstung zum Spinnfischen packen.

Viel Glück auch allen anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## deleo (10. Dezember 2022)

Perfekt für Verpflegung. 
Taugt bestimmt auch zum Wandern im Wald und Pilze suchen


----------



## Kiri86 (10. Dezember 2022)

Im diesem würde ich gerne spinn- gummi- blinker- Köder verstauen!


----------



## HerrZebra (10. Dezember 2022)

Köderboxen und Angelschein


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (10. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 10
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426064
> 
> ...


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (10. Dezember 2022)

Verpflegung für den Angeltag


----------



## Bene MK1 (10. Dezember 2022)

Würde den für meine Kunstköder verwenden


----------



## Verstrahlt (10. Dezember 2022)

Klamotten die trocken bleiben müssen


----------



## kingandre88 (11. Dezember 2022)

Für Verpflegung und Sachen die nicht Nass werden sollten


----------



## Mikesch (11. Dezember 2022)

Damit kann alles Mögliche transportiert werden.
Kleidung, Lebensmittel od. Angelgerät.


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Dezember 2022)

Dakommt alles rein was trocken bleiben muß



Gruß Frank


----------



## orca82 (11. Dezember 2022)

Verpflegung und trockene Klamotten


----------



## Kanal-Angler (11. Dezember 2022)

*In dem Rucksack kann man sein ganzes Angelzeug unterbringen plus einer Regenjacke.*


----------



## rob (11. Dezember 2022)

bier und maden müssen da rein! super teil! lg rob


----------



## STRULIK (11. Dezember 2022)

Trockene Sachen beim Kajak angeln.


----------



## bic zip (11. Dezember 2022)

Verpflegung und leichte Regenjacke


----------



## FischerKing (11. Dezember 2022)

Essen und Kleidung für wenns dunkel wird. Bisher laufe ich immer mit so einer schönen großen Einkaufstüte zum Nachtangeln


----------



## taurus_ (11. Dezember 2022)

Boxen mit den Gummifischen zum Zanderangeln und etwas Verpflegung.


----------



## ullsok (11. Dezember 2022)

Popper und Jigs bei meinem nächsten Salzwassertrip


----------



## Kay1 (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde da meiner Angelsachen reinlegen


----------



## Sven der Angler (11. Dezember 2022)

Für das Tackle im Schlauchi


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (11. Dezember 2022)

Ich dachte, daß Gewinnspiel endet heute um 10.00? Wann geht das 11. Türchen auf?


----------



## laraque (11. Dezember 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Ich dachte, daß Gewinnspiel endet heute um 10.00? Wann geht das 11. Türchen auf?


Ist aktuell krankheitsbedingt nicht so einfach. Stand irgendwo in einem der anderen Türchen


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (11. Dezember 2022)

Der Gewinner lautet:
rustaweli 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN!


----------



## feko (11. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch rustaweli


----------



## Luis2811 (11. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (11. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch rustaweli da könnt ihr beide jetzt erfolgreich losziehen.


----------



## Jason (11. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Rusty. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## rustaweli (11. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Der Gewinner lautet:
> rustaweli
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
> Bitte sende uns Deine Adresse per PN!


Herzlichen Dank, freue mich riesig! Kann ihn super gebrauchen, da ich vermehrt meinen Arbeitsweg, 35km, switchend mit Bike&Bahn zurücklege. Gerade nasses Wetter nervt da sehr. Oder beim Waten. Super!


----------



## yukonjack (11. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Sven der Angler (11. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Mescalero (11. Dezember 2022)

Klasse, Glückwunsch rustaweli !


----------



## Gert-Show (11. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Hecht100+ (11. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch rustaweli


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Rusty.


----------



## Aalzheimer (11. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch. Schön, wieder ein Aktiver


----------



## hanzz (11. Dezember 2022)

Supy rusty 
Glückwunsch


----------



## Kräuterquark (11. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir!
Hat wieder den Richtigen getroffen, keine Einwände   

R. S.


----------



## Ron73 (11. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Forelle74 (11. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch rustaweli 
Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Hering 58 (11. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch rustaweli


----------



## Vanner (11. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, so ein Teil ist immer gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## rustaweli (11. Dezember 2022)

Aalzheimer schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Schön, wieder ein Aktiver





Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Auch von mir!
> Hat wieder den Richtigen getroffen, keine Einwände
> 
> R. S.


Besten Dank Euch Allen und ja, freue mich auch über Gewinne von Unsereins!
Viel Glück Euch weiterhin!


----------



## kuttenkarl (11. Dezember 2022)

Rustaweli


----------



## silverfish (11. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Schota ! 
Jetzt können die Döbel sich warm anziehen.


----------



## Blueser (11. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir herzlichen Glückwunsch, rustaweli


----------



## Astacus74 (11. Dezember 2022)

Na da reihe ich mich ein Herzlichen Glückwunsch Rusty


Gruß Frank


----------



## bic zip (11. Dezember 2022)

Hey, cool Rustaweli, Glückwunsch


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (11. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir  Schön das es dich erwischt hat.


----------



## rustaweli (16. Dezember 2022)

Danke liebes Anglerboard, das ging aber fix! 




Toller Rucksack, groß und anpassbar auf die Packfülle. Freue mich schon auf den ersten Ausflug, ob anglerisch oder mit dem Rad. 
Vielen Dank und schöne Feiertage!


----------

